# Question about getting blanks off after CA finishing.



## Freethinker (Apr 30, 2010)

I am finishing a herringbone blank that I have quite a bit of time and effort tied up in.

I put 9 coats of thin CA on, sanded and polished with MM thru 12000 and then Novus. (I also waxed the bushings before beginning.) 

I believe I read here once where someone "scores" the ends where the blank meets the bushings. Do you simply score it with an Exacto or similar razor knife?

Just a light score, or all the way thru the layers of CA? 

 In the past, I have had good luck --after removing the barrels from the mandrel-- simply giving the bushing/barrel assembly a smart "smack" straight down on a sturdy piece of cast iron, but on occasion a small crack can be caused. 

I am looking to find the way to best avoid any mishaps in removing these finished blanks....any advice you can give will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 30, 2010)

I use a parting tool to turn off the CA that is on the bushings right where it meets the wood.  Then they just pop out with no effort.  Of course, that is with waxing the bushings like you already do.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, for me, it is harder to control an exacto knife.  It is much more precise for me to do it with the parting tool with the lathe on high speed.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with the parting tool.


----------



## 2cor520 (Apr 30, 2010)

The parting tool will do it but keep it steady.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

IF you use an exacto knife, the first trip around is critical.  turn the lathe by hand and use the knife, supported by your tool rest.

The parting tool IS a better idea, if you stop before you ruin your bushings.


----------



## Freethinker (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, fellas!

I will try the parting tool...........I'm assuming you have to go in reeeeeeeeeely slowly with a freshly sharpened tool and take a super light cut so as to not crack the CA.


----------



## KenBrasier (Apr 30, 2010)

+1 on the parting tool.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 4, 2010)

I feel your pain on this, it's a common issue.

I do offer a product that may fit your situation:
Eliminator 805

I have had no complaints on these, thus far!:biggrin:
♦


----------



## Rmartin (May 4, 2010)

I've seen this question before, but have never had a problem with the bushings sticking to the blank. Are you leaving them on for a long period of time?


----------



## fiferb (May 4, 2010)

I loosen the bushings between each coat. It doesn't build up a thick coat between bushing and blank this way.


----------



## THarvey (May 4, 2010)

I have to say +1 for Johnny's bushings.

However, it sounds like you have a problem now.  Before I bought delrin bushings, I scored with a knife (like Ed suggests) then used a parting tool.


----------



## skiprat (May 4, 2010)

OK, maybe a dumb question ( or answer :biggrin: ) 

Surely if the CA finish is coating the bushings to the extent that they won't come off, then whatever method you use to release it will leave the finished blank proud of the kit fitting? 

I just sand it down a bit more and if there is still a tiny bit hanging over the bushing, then I trim with a razor and my buffer takes the sharp edge off.

I really hope you don't spoil the HB blank. :wink:


----------



## bybill (May 4, 2010)

I use an knife and it works great if I loosen the nut on the mandrel a little first. That way, when the knife cuts through there is no pressure put on the pen barrel - the bushing just pops away.


----------



## Lenny (May 4, 2010)

Recently this had been a major PITA for me  .... now Thanks to Johnnycnc and his eliminator bushings :good: .... One LESS thing to worry about! (and ... if this wasn't fun I wouldn't be doing it)


----------



## jocat54 (May 4, 2010)

I wax the bushings and apply a really thin layer of wax to the end of the blank-so far only had one bushing stick and it came right off with a light score of a knife. But I think I like the parting tool idea better, don't know why I never thought of using it.

We do get a picture don't we?


----------



## toolcrazy (May 6, 2010)

johnnycnc said:


> I feel your pain on this, it's a common issue.
> 
> I do offer a product that may fit your situation:
> Eliminator 805
> ...



I tried the scoring and parting tool idea. While it will work for some, I had some problems. I bought a set of John's eliminator 805 and just love them.


----------

